# CARE Ambulance in Orange Ca



## Emsallday (May 6, 2011)

Hi, I am a new EMT and i have just been hired by a company called Shoreline but I have an interview for care next friday and would like to work there. Any advice/opinions by CARE ambulance employees?


----------



## medicstudent101 (May 6, 2011)

I use to work for Care Ambulance in Indianapolis. I spent my time in purgatory and will never go back! JK, it was what every job is(or at least most of them are), a learning experience.


----------



## JPINFV (May 6, 2011)

Care Ambulance in Indianapolis, Care Ambulance in Orange County and Los Angeles County, and Care Ambulance in San Diego County, are all three different companies.


----------



## kevin1988 (May 10, 2011)

Care is a good company to work for as far as ambulance companies go, but it's still a for profit business. 

One of the best things about Care is the diversity of the areas you can work in. You can be working in Watts one day and Costa Mesa the next.

One thing I can say is avoid the LA division 24 hour 911 cars. You will not sleep due to their messed up posting policy.


----------



## crazycajun (May 10, 2011)

Emsallday said:


> Hi, I am a new EMT and i have just been hired by a company called Shoreline but I have an interview for care next friday and would like to work there. Any advice/opinions by CARE ambulance employees?



If you have accepted employment I wouldn't advise you to jump ship so early. It may reflect on your future with other companies should word get around.


----------



## fafinaf (May 10, 2011)

i just got hired by CARE in OC. The interview process was intense! my start date is june 27th..


----------



## Emsallday (May 11, 2011)

Oh great, good you tell me some of the questions they asked in the interview part?


----------



## jgmedic (May 11, 2011)

Emsallday said:


> Hi, I am a new EMT and i have just been hired by a company called Shoreline but I have an interview for care next friday and would like to work there. Any advice/opinions by CARE ambulance employees?



Drop Shoreline like a bad habit and go to CARE. Worked there for over 2 years, and if they had 911 medics I would seriously consider going back.


----------



## Emsallday (May 11, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> Drop Shoreline like a bad habit and go to CARE. Worked there for over 2 years, and if they had 911 medics I would seriously consider going back.



Ya im going to try my best and get the CARE job.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 11, 2011)

jgmedic said:


> drop shoreline like a bad habit and go to care....



x2.


----------



## fafinaf (May 13, 2011)

They asked me ten questions. the first one was a ice breaker, "why did you want to become an EMT?" then they asked questions like.. when is a time that you had to assume a leadership role? when is a time that you had a dangerous situation at work that you made safe? when is a time that you had a problem with a coworker and you resolved it? when is a time that you were under a lot of stress at work, and how did you deal with it? when did you have a lot of things going on that required you to schedule? how did you schedule it, using what tools? thats all i can remember... good luck hope this helped


----------



## Emsallday (May 13, 2011)

fafinaf said:


> They asked me ten questions. the first one was a ice breaker, "why did you want to become an EMT?" then they asked questions like.. when is a time that you had to assume a leadership role? when is a time that you had a dangerous situation at work that you made safe? when is a time that you had a problem with a coworker and you resolved it? when is a time that you were under a lot of stress at work, and how did you deal with it? when did you have a lot of things going on that required you to schedule? how did you schedule it, using what tools? thats all i can remember... good luck hope this helped



Thank you very much... But i alrady did the interview today. Hopefully i get hired. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## fafinaf (May 15, 2011)

goodluck man, they should get back to you within a week


----------



## motivation15 (Jun 8, 2011)

fafinaf said:


> i just got hired by CARE in OC. The interview process was intense! my start date is june 27th..



how was the interview process? i have mine tom and am super nervous!


----------



## medictruth (Jun 9, 2011)

Care is a great company. I would say one of the best. Do anything you can to get on with them. They are going places.


----------



## fafinaf (Jul 30, 2011)

can we get an update?


----------



## Emsallday (Jul 30, 2011)

Unfortunately i didnt get the job, but i also just reapplied.


----------



## Big Easy (Sep 11, 2011)

is it true that they do all of the hiring testing in one day? paper test, interview, skills.....

also, i heard wearing causual attire is okay due to the skills, this may have been said in an orientation.... true?


----------



## bcschanen (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey guys I applied & went through an interview at Care in OC about 2 months ago.  They have a hiring session once a month, and there is about a 2 month WAIT period where you sit at home and do nothing until they have work for you.  This is because they have taken on new contracts in areas in LA but those contracts aren't active yet.  They're hiring in advance for it.

Yes they do it all on one day.

1. Written test is first.  You have to get... I think it was 85% right to continue through the interview.  It's pretty straightforward stuff from the book.

2. Then you will do either this step or step 3 following the written test.  Oral interview: includes questions like "Tell us about a stressful time and how you stayed in control" and "Why are you a good leader?"  Those aren't the questions word-for-word but they're pretty similar to that.  10 questions total.  This is where I failed because I talked too much.  Try to keep your answers focused.

If you did oral interview as step 2, then you'll do the practical as step three.  Otherwise visa versa (practical as step 2, then oral step 3).

3. Practical.  IIRC you'll have to do splinting, stop bleeding, and then BVM ventilations.

Hope this was helpful for some of you!

God Bless,
Blake


----------



## E0Lin1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah thanks for the info. I have an interview with CARE this Wednesday. I've been preparing for it.


----------

